# InitDiskillegal partition table - drive 00 sector 0



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

Anyone familiar with this one,

InitDiskillegal partition table - drive 00 sector 0

Google tells me it is a rootkit, Aaaaargh.

http://blog.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2008/01/new_nasty_hides_from_windows_a.html

I have a thread here;

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f16/one-more-try-before-hdd-goes-in-bin-257651.html#post1527879

Had Seatools for Dos running for over an hour and it has yet to move off 0%

Can i be certain that i have this nasty or should i continue to suspect my HDD? :sigh:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

That error message means something is wrong with the partition table. Sector 0 is the boot sector. Yes, it could be a rootkit, but from your description in your other thread, I would tend to lean towards disk failure.



> Kernel inpage data faults after spontaneous restart> error loading operating system.
> 
> Faint beep *followed by clicking sound from inside machine*.


That clicking sound is generally the imminent death knell of an hdd. The fact that the diag tools hang would lead me to believe that also, but the hardware guys would be better suited to help you with that.

Can you access the data as a slave drive?

There's more detailed info about the rootkit at GMER's site.

http://www2.gmer.net/mbr/

While this rootkit can be fixed, it's generally best from a security standpoint to format a disk which has had this level of intrusion.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Bob,

Thanks very much for the response. I did actually have problems formatting this drive during a recent install so, given everything that's happened, i am forced to conclude that the hard drive is at fault. I do have access to another HDD so i will try to install that tomorrow.

Thanks again, Regards, Dave.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Cheers, Dave.

Try slaving the hdd in question to the new hdd once an OS is installed, to retrieve any valued data.


----------

